

Why Warren Buffett really likes newspapers - saket123
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-17/why-warren-buffett-really-likes-newspapers
When companies like Instagram and Pinterest are valued more then NYT , Warren Buffet is doing what he has always done - make prudent investments solely on market fundamentals.
======
saket123
When companies like Instagram and Pinterest are valued more then NYT , Warren
Buffet is doing what he has always done - make prudent investments solely on
market fundamentals.

~~~
brucejaywallace
Exactly. Plus, classic example of actually "buying low" and maybe down the
road selling high.

